# Buffalo Drill No.18 Help



## BigBlue (Jan 24, 2009)

Greeting to all. I am a noob an learning my way around this site so bare with me. I have a Buffalo Drill that I just purchased and have a couple of questions about it. Does anybody no what year this drill is? It looks like the ID tag has disapeared over the years. Is this a buffalo forged drill? I have tried to research this drill but cannot find one that looks like mine. I can tell you that it has a single phase 3/4 hp motor and says Buffalo No.18 on the side. Does anybody have a manual I can download for this monster? I would guess the weight it around 600-700 pounds. The drill was orginal used at UTA college I found some asset tags on the drill. I gave $190 dollars for the drill hope I made out ok. I found a serial number of USA 4312


----------



## Maryak (Jan 24, 2009)

BigBlue,

Sorry I can't help with the drill - but........

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM BigBlue

Here's a link you might find helpful.
http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=129&tab=3

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Bigblue,

I have a Buffalo #21. Paid $100 for mine. So I don't think you got took. Looks in pretty good shape.

Check my web site out I've got pics threre of it.

Bernd


----------



## BillH (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the same one in the other workshop, paid 75$ for it. Not much to it, put a static phase converter on it Turn it on and go. Guy I bought it from stopped using it after he bought a giant bridgeport, can't blame him.
600 to 700lbs? My x3 is twice as heavy. Think the spindle is MT2. Mine came with a 3 phase motor. X3 makes for a better drill press. Problem with yours and mine is that the table has no t slots, and the coolant trough makes it a pain to clamp stuff to it.


----------



## BigBlue (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for everyones help. I have been going through it oiling and greasing everything. Can't say I will be changing the speed on the drill press in lighting time. I think I am going to miss my smaller drill press.


----------



## Alan J. Richer (Jan 27, 2009)

BigBlue said:
			
		

> I think I am going to miss my smaller drill press.



Oh, no you won't. It is far larger in most cases to do small work on a big machine than big work on a small machine.

Perhaps this machine is a bit over the top for clockmaking, but the first time you need to drill a bolt out of a casting or drill a BIG hole in something you will sincerely appreciate all that iron.

I went through something similar when I bought my present mill - a large chunk of cast iron from the 1920s. it replaced a much smaller mill that had done good work for me but was too limited in table travel for my uses.

Normally, when I had to make a deep cut (1/2" x 1/2" for a tool holder) I'd make the cut .1 deep at a time and crank it back...and forth...and back...and forth...all the time listening to the chatter of the arbor flexing.
With this mill I decided to go for it - took a 1/2" milling cutter, set it up for 1/4" depth, fired up the powerfeed...and watched it silently chew its way through with nary a quiver. 10 minutes total for a cut that would have been an hour on the old mill.

You will no doubt feel the same about this drill soon. Iron is good - more is often better.

        Alan


----------



## dkwflight (Dec 3, 2016)

I would guess the age at around WWII.
You will learn a lot with it.


----------

